# sharenfs for multiple networks



## abatie (Feb 8, 2014)

In particular, I'm running dual stacked ipv4/6.  Some devices are still ipv4-only, but the ones that support ipv6 prefer ipv6 (as they should).  What is the incantation to get sharenfs to take multiple networks?


```
zfs set sharenfs='-network 10.1.1.0/24,2607:f678:1000::/64 -maproot=0' vol
```

gives:


```
bad exports list line /vol/<fs>        -network 10.1.1.0/24 2607:f678:1000::/64 -maproot
```

for the various fs's under /vol and examples for sharenfs always seem to assume minimal configurations...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2014)

I've never been able to use sharenfs for two or more networks. If you must you can still use the 'old' way of sharing by editing /etc/exports/.


----------

